# Wühlmäuse und co



## GabiundBernd (23. Mai 2020)

Bin echt sauer, erst ein großer kirschlorber und jetzt der große __ Sommerflieder, abgenagt, es ist nicht zu fassen. Gift geht nicht wegen unserer Hunde und Katze, hat jemand eine Idee


----------



## Lion (23. Mai 2020)

hallo Gabi,
ich würde als erstes ein ernsthaftest Wort mit meiner Katze sprechen , die sollte eigentlich die Mäuse
fangen oder ?   

Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit Ultraschall Geräte oder Maulwurf- Wühlmäuse Schreck gemacht.
Sind total unschädlich für Hund und Katze. 
Würde sie jedoch nicht zu nahe am Teich plazieren, da ich nicht weiss, wie die Teile auf Fische wirken.

Gutes Gelingen wünscht
Léon


----------



## GabiundBernd (23. Mai 2020)

Danke, unsere Katze ist ja fleißig, aber dank ländlicher Idylle, sind hier halt Mäuse und Co, der Teich ist weit genug weg. Die Tiere einechte plage, so eine dicke wurzel, schon crass


----------



## troll20 (24. Mai 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> ich würde als erstes ein ernsthaftest Wort mit meiner Katze sprechen


Und ich einen richtigen Hund geholt. So was wie ein Jack Russel. Unser hat nicht aufgegeben bis Maulwurf, Ratte oder Maus frei gelegt waren. Leider sah  Hund und Garten danach entsprechend aus.
Ansonsten  sei Glücklich das deine Folie noch dicht ist .........


----------



## GabiundBernd (24. Mai 2020)

Morgen, tja die Plagegeister. Denke wir haben auch Wasserraten. Aber haben ja keine Folie, die wäre sonst bestimmt schon kaputt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juni 2020)

Hi,

bei mir haben Wühlmäuse mal was gutes getan. In meinen Beet zwischen Amphibientümpel hatte sich ne starkwüchsige __ Schafgarbe, deren Samen ich mal aus der Dauphine mitgebracht hatte qm2weise ausgebreitet und ich wollte nach der Reha versuchen den zähen Wurzelfilz  zu entfernen. Eine Wühlmaus hat wärend der Reha schön die Arbeit übernommen und die kräftigen Wurzeln zwischen dem "Steinkral"schön abgefressen und ich brauchte gestern nur noch vertrocknete Reste und einiges an Trespen aus der Erde ziehen. Ich hoffe nur die vielen bissigen Ameisen haben sie vertrieben oder unser Cocker hat sie sich geschnappt net das sie sich die Tage über die Neuanpflanzungen hermacht

MfG Frank


----------



## pyro (24. Juli 2020)

Ich hab auch noch Wühlmäuse im Garten aber zum Glück (toi, toi, toi) ist seit ein paar Wochen mein Teich und mein Wasserfallbecken dicht. Am Teich hab ich Metallgitter mit vergraben, am Wasserfallbecken hab ich die Gänge und gefährlichen Bereiche alle zubetoniert.

Ich hab das Problem seit gut 2 Jahren und bekomme es nicht los. Ich hab schon einiges an Giftköder in die Gänge gestreut, als Pyrotechniker hab ich so einige Pyrotechnik in den Gängen abgefackelt, Lebendfallen (Rohr mit Klappdeckeln) funktioniert gar nicht, da gehen nur Maulwürfe rein, gleiches ist bei Wühlmaus-Schussfallen mit Platzpatronen. Die Wühlmäuse buddeln sich vorsichtig um die Falle drum herum bis ein Maulwurf kommt....

Ich habe nun kleine Holzstäbe von Raketen in manche Gänge gespießt und wenn die Wühlmaus durch den Gang rennt kippt der Holzstab um. So weis ich wann die Biester wo sind und habe den aktivsten Gang herausgefunden. Dort habe ich nun ein Loch gegraben, einen Eimer eingegraben und den Eimer 5cm mit Wasser gefüllt. In diese "Fallgrube" sind jetzt inzwischen schon 4 Mäuse gefallen. Allerdings laut Aussehen und Google handelt es sich ehr um Spitzmäuse als Wühlmäuse.


Was mich jedoch nach wie vor irritiert ist die Situation das bei mir keinerlei Pflanzen verenden, also keine Wurzeln werden komplett abgefressen, weder Blühpflanzen noch Büsche noch Beerensträucher ... nix geht kaputt, es waren nur ca. 5-6 teils Faustgrosse Löcher in der Gartenteichfolie bis jetzt.


----------



## Anja W. (24. Juli 2020)

Bist du sicher, dass es Wühlmäuse sind? Wenn keine Pflanzen abgefressen sind und Du nur Spitzmäuse und Maulwürfe findest? Auch die haben beide spitze Zähne und nagen sich wahrscheinlich durch Folie. Aber beides sind reine Insektenfresser und lassen die Pflanzen in Ruhe. Guck mal in die Gänge. Wenn Wurzeln reinhängen, sind sie von Insektenfressern und wenn sie blankgeputzt sind von Wühlmäusen.

Ich wäre echt froh, wenn ich wieder so viele Spitzmäuse hätte, dass ich welche fangen könnte. Bei uns sind die geschützten Tiere leider seit ein paar Jahren verschwunden.


----------



## Knarf1969 (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo
Sieht man Eingänge in das System?


----------



## GabiundBernd (24. Juli 2020)

Da warst du ja super fleißig. Wenn wir Folie hätten, wären bestimmt ständig Löcher drin und bei der Größe unseres Teiches nicht machbar. Bei den ganzen Hühner und __ Enten, Pferde der Nachbarschaft gibt es halt alle Sorten von Mäusen und Co.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juli 2020)

20cm Löcher wären einem im Garten lieber


----------



## Turbo (24. Juli 2020)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> in echt sauer, erst ein großer kirschlorber und jetzt der große __ Sommerflieder, abgenagt,


Deine Mäuse sind halt umweltbewusst. Beide Pflanzen sind auf der Neophyten Liste. Also der Liste mit den unerwünschten Pflanzen welche sich invasiv verbreiten. Sehe es als Chance etwas einheimisches zu pflanzen.

Da noch einige Infos dazu. https://www.pronatura.ch/de/invasive-gebietsfremde-arten


----------



## GabiundBernd (24. Juli 2020)

OK, danke, werde mich umschauen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juli 2020)

Hi Patrik,

weder __ Sommerflieder noch  Kirschlorbeer stehen bisher auf der "EU-Liste der invasiven Arten", sind also noch ganz "legale" Pflanzen. 
Heimische, unter Naturschutz stehende Arten, werden von Wühlmäusen aber auch gerne geschreddert (wie z.B. meine ganzen Lilium martagon, L. bulbiferum und Dictamnus albus)

MfG Frank


----------



## Turbo (24. Juli 2020)

Salü Frank
Tja..  die EU
Da ist ja auch alles giftige und böse legal.

Sie sind auch bei uns in der Schweiz noch im Handel erhältlich. In einzelnen Gemeinden laufen Aktionen Invasive wie Kirschlorbeer und __ Flieder raus und einheimische Pflanzen werden vergünstigt als Ersatz abgegeben, da die invasiven massiv Probleme und Kosten verursachen.
Bei uns letztes Jahr neu aufgetaucht das __ Greiskraut. Ein hübscher Killer im Tarnanzug.
Die Kuh frisst das Gras, gibt Milch. Der Mensch ist das daraus produzierte Erzeugnis, wird impotent, kriegt einen Leber oder Nierenschaden (weiss nicht mehr was von beidem). Eine hübsche Pflanze die es in sich hat. Wächst häufig auf Flachdächern und Ruderalflächen. 
http://www.neophyt.ch/html/greiskraut/greiskraut.htm


----------



## Turbo (24. Juli 2020)

Frank, hoffentlich haben deine Mäuse danach Bauchschmerzen gehabt. Sehr hübsch und glaub alles daran inkl Zwiebel giftig. 
Würden mir an meinem Teichrand gut gefallen.


----------



## jolantha (24. Juli 2020)

Ich reg mich über meine Wühlmäuse schon gar nicht mehr auf. Bei Pflanzen, die überleben sollen packe ich
ein Drahrgitter um die Wurzeln, und schon ist Schluß mit der Nagerei.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juli 2020)

oben die Riesenlöcher sind ja zum Glück net von Wühlmäusen im eigenen Garten gewesen sondern von "Bergmäusen". (Murmeltiere hießen bei den Römern Mus montis)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juli 2020)

Hi Patrik,

die "EU-Liste der invasiven Arten" ist gar nicht so schlecht. Alle Tiere/Pflanzen die darauf stehen werden von Biologen und Naturschutzbehörden aus der gesamten EU festgelegt und unterliegen dann auch in allen EU Mitgliedsländern (selbst da wo sie gar nicht überleben können) einem gesetzlichen absoluten Handels-, Haltungs-, Vermehrungs-, Transportverbot. Auch sind die EU-Staaten gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet massiv gegen diese Arten in ihren Ländern vorgehen um ne weitere Verbreitung einzudämmen. Nur leider gibt es gerade hier in Deutschland immer zu viele die gegen Maßnahmen zu Felde ziehen (Selbsternannte "Tierschützer" fordern schon das die immer noch vorhanden 3 monatige Schonzeit für den auf der Liste stehenden Waschbären nicht wei gefordert abgeschaft sondern auf min. 6 Monate verlängert werden sollte damit "schießwütige Jäger" net so viele der "süßen Tierchen, die doch vollkommen harmlos sind" abknallen können


----------



## Turbo (24. Juli 2020)

Die wandern leider bei uns auch ein.
Tierschützer halt. Erst Nerze und Waschbären aus den Farmen befreien und laufen lassen.  Wenn  sie Schäden machen nichts kennen und die Biester unter Schutz stellen. Da haben wir das selbe Luxus Problem. Früher wären die kommentarlos auf dem Grill gelandet.


----------

